# New Driving Rule?



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi

Watching TV this morning and the presenter said that Spain has introduced a law banning driving with open back shoes.

Ie Clogs , flip flops , mules etc that do not have a back at the heel.

What next.

Doug

Actually a good idea


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, not a bad idea I guess. Maybe a tad difficult to police, though.

I normally shuck off my flip flops when I jump in the cab, and drive barefoot.

Is driving barefoot still ok in Spain, I wonder?

Steve

PS, hear about the bloke with two left feet? When on the beach he always wore flip flips. 
Or the French beach bum - Philippe Philoppe?
Sorry.
I'll get me coat.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

UK Insurance companies class that type of footwear as unsuitable for driving.

Driver who knocked son in law off his motorcycle and writing it off was photographed at the side of his car wearing sandals.
Insurance company paid out in full after only two weeks.
It was considered that his choice of footwear was a contributery factor in the incident. High heels come into the same category.

Always carry a phone that has a camera.
DAve p
EDIT. This same topic was aired over a year ago on MHF


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

During the warmer weather I always drive barefoot .

Rob.


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

*Bare feet*

Good question Steve.

As the presenter was selling shoes then she would not be interested in bare feet. If they stop you for any reason or see you getting in or out of vehicle in the wrong shoes. Bingo.

Reminds me of a colleague who was working in Nigeria.

On his way to work he was stopped by the police at a road block. They asked him to get out of the car and searched inside it. They then asked him to take off his shoes.

On his way back home at lunchtime the same happened.

After lunch on way back to work the same routine .

He asked to see the offiicer. He told him he was quite happy about the checks but wanted to know why he had to take off his shoes.

The officer said it was in their instructions and showed him.

Search boots for stolen goods.

True

Doug


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

From last July.

http://blog.fmestates.com/2011/07/2...flip-flops-in-spain-more-driving-regulations/

Due to austerity measures in Spain the Police are self funded. Watch your footwear, speed, and A frames
Dave p


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Not a new law here but one that is now enforced like so many more.
Easy to police they park up in supermarket car parks and near waste bins.when you get out in flip flops etc .....bang one fine.


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

.....bang one fine.[/quote]

Do you mean they shoot you :lol: .


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

I must admit..... I always kick my stilettos off before driving the van   

:lol:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Never heard of any law in the UK about footwear!!

Perhaps someone could point me at the particular legislation covering it??

I suppose it COULD be argued that inappropriate footwear constituted "Not being in proper control of a motor vehicle" but I cannot for the life of me see anyone getting prosecuted.

I am happy to be proven wrong but as I have said, I have NEVER heard of it happening (could this be another "gassing" issue?? Everyone has heard the allegations but no-one has ever experienced it)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Not a law MrPlodd. . Advice from insurance companies.
Barefoot is just as dangerouse as flip flops.
And as I posted earlier insurance company held the person who ran in to my son in law responsible as he was wearing inapropriate footwear and was unable to properly control his automatic Volvo xc90.

From aviva 2005.
http://www.aviva.co.uk/media-centre/story/2153/driving-flops-as-summer-footwear-craze-flips/

http://www.confused.com/car-insurance/bad-driving-habits
Dave p


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

An interesting read, I am a little confused about the assertion that you cannot apply enough brake pedal pressure with bare feet!! The amount of pressure you apply with a shoe comes from where exactly??? (that will be the foot inside it then will it?)

I can see what they are getting at but its strange that F1 drivers, rally drivers etc favour VERY thin soled shoes.

Flip flops are just plain stupid to drive in as they do exactly that, flop! But bare feet will give you the best possible "feel" 

I have BIG feet (size 13 and wide) on more than one occasion whilst wearing boots I have managed to press the brake AND throttle pedal at the same time !! (which I wouldn't be able to do with bare feet)

All down to common sense in the end :wink:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

carprus said:


> .....bang one fine.


Do you mean they shoot you :lol: .[/quote]
If they are in a bad mood they may try.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Blast or yipee, will need to get myself some heeled footwear, dont like driving in boots. 
What happens to poor sods like me who get blisters when wearing shoes with heels, ie not slingbacks or flip flops, as opposed to high heels.
oh well must, with the no of shoes I hoard, have a suitable pair somewhere, Got comfy trainers, but much too hot to drive in.
How can they prove you have been driving in them in a carpark out of vehicle, easy to change when going shopping, would leaving a pair of 'suitable' shoes in the footwell suffice? 
Ok not abroad :wink:  

Sue


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I always drive in sandals in Summer. They are a good fit though. I won't be changing that in Spain, stupid law to cash in on. Having done lots of motorsport I would have been quite happy in sandals doing that too except that it would have looked a bit odd. I guess it's all down to the fit of the footwear, Alan.


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

*crocks*

Because i suffer with pains in my big toes after wearing shoes/trainers when walking distances I started wearing crocks with no socks and find them very comfortable  did 2700 miles in France and have just done about 1K around the North west of Scotland with no bother.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

I assume it is because open-rear footwear can slip partially off so you miss the brake or get the shoe stuck under the pedals.

If (big if) I'm right then no problem with bare feet - which I often use and I actually feel give really good control.

"Yes m'lord I slipped on the sandals when I got out of the car because I'm not walking around on the tarmac in bare feet"


----------



## rtaff (Jul 7, 2012)

Does anyone know the law for driving barefoot? The OH has big wide feet and prefers driving barefoot to accidently pressing both pedals!


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh dear, here we go again! As an Advanced Driver Trainer I'm left wondering whether to venture out on the roads again for fear that I may be hit by a driver wearing the wrong footwear.
Every driver should have at least one pair of 'shoes' which are comfortable to drive in.
They shouldn't be capable of slipping off, like flip flops; they shouldn't be capable of having the toes (of the 'shoe') catch on the pedals when acting in an emergency, like open toed sandals and other shoes; they shouldn't have thick soles which give no 'feel', like boots and some trainers; they shouldn't have more than average shoe heels or they are prone to catch on mats/carpets; they *should* have rubber or comparable soles which will best grip the rubber faced pedals (metal so-called sports pedals should be banned however cool they look).
Rubber mats should be fixed to, or capable of gripping, carpet to avoid them, and therefore feet, sliding about, especially under pedals.
Bare feet do not provide a safe grip in an emergency and are prone to hurt when struck against the hard edge of a pedal in an emergency, thus causing the legs to retract as a reflex action.
I think that I'll stay in today :roll:


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...=/home/search.html?s=&authornamef=Mike+Larkin

Look at the shoes she leaves hospital in (given it was a quick visit, maybe same shoes she was driving in)

I can see all this being an excuse for her-indoors to buy a new pair of shoes :roll:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

WhiteCheyenneMan said:


> .........................
> They shouldn't be capable of slipping off, like flip flops; they shouldn't be capable of having the toes (of the 'shoe') catch on the pedals when acting in an emergency, ............. :roll:


Nothing to argue with there. In my experience a shoe with a wide margin where the sole meets the upper could be equally likely to become caught under a pedal or to catch the accelerator and the brake at the same time. Any ill fitting footwear might be able to move on the foot and cause a problem, Alan.


----------

